# Racing in the 518 area.



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

With the loss of our local forum I wanted to start a thread here. Please use this to share thoughts, pics, times to get together to race.


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Good idea Brett,this site has been here for a long time and I'm sure it will be here for a long time down the road.It's nice to have a local forum but Hobby Talk puts you intouch with the world.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

welcome aboard. I hope we can get some racing in.


----------



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Brett, thank you for starting this thread for us; I will let more of my friends know about it. See you Sunday at the race.

Dave Hope

ps: I have an HPI Lancia Stratos Cup Racer body if you are interested. I was going to mount it on my Goose but the rear part of the body is too wide and it looks weird on the narrow Goose rear end. The body is all trimmed and is still clear; no paint. The only problem is that I already drilled the body post holes to fit the Goose. Other than that it is pristine and includes the decals and window masks.

If you are interested I will sell it CHEAP!


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey glad to see you found us here, please spread the word.


----------



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

I hate to say it, but the weather report for this Sunday the 12th is starting to look very iffy; good chance of rain again they say.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

If the weather is going to be bad is anyone interested in running at rch? I NEED some track time and hanging out!:tongue:


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

so far what i am seeing for weather is possible showers in the AM. I will keep an eye on the weather and repost here any changes.


----------



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, the latest update that I heard was possible showers in the morning and maybe some sun in the afternoon; hopefully.

Hope it stays dry, as I want to race my Goose outdoors!

However, if it rains I may be interested in racing at RCH just to get some action.


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

I was just watching the forecast and it looks like we may get some racing in.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am thinking that I may run some indoor oval today. finally fixed both mini late models.


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

doesnt look good for racing


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am just planning on going indoors. will be there about 2-3 pm. will be running some oval and some roadcourse. Come out to play.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Didn't get any track time in, But I did get a lots of my cars running again. The two late models are fixed and improved. The mini baja is fixed. The mini rock crawler is running and I started the build up of two more XXXS's from parts. Looking to run at RCH on weds night. I want to run the late models and goose and whatever anybody wants. I am pretty sure I could put something together for just about any class. Just post up what you want to run.


----------



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

For those of us in the Goose class; I just received an email from Mike at Exotek regarding the graphite chassis conversion for the Goose, and they ARE going to produce a dozen or so chassis that will be available for sale in 2-3 weeks.

Good news for those of us who wanted this chassis. I have been in contact with Mike for some time now about this, and finally it's happening! If they sell well, then they will produce more.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Count me in! Does anybody else remember the goose car? Its that thing sitting on the shelf that we planned on racing this summer. I talked to Rob today about trading mine in on a boat. HaHa just kidding. I need track time.


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

pull that goose off the shelf tomorrow looks like a beautiful day for some hot laps.


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

I think we will have some brushless touring cars there so bring yours.


----------

